# .mac   c'est vraiment bien??



## chnoub (31 Mars 2004)

merci de me donner vos avis
(hesitez pas a etre long, c'est avec plein d'exemples que j ai fini par switcher!)


----------



## Goulven (31 Mars 2004)

Vraiment bien, c'est difficile à dire. perso je l'utilise pour la facilité de homepage, pour synchroniser mes iCal entre +sieurs Mac, etc.


----------



## fwedo (31 Mars 2004)

pareil, j'hésite un peu...c'ets vrai que ca a l'air facile pour les homepages etc etc...mais par exemple l'imap on l'a gratos avec laposte.net...
je trouve ca pas mal mais un peu cher..d'ou l'hésitation d'ailleur...


----------



## Bilbo (31 Mars 2004)

Jetez un il ici et là.

À+


----------



## fanou (31 Mars 2004)

c'est sympa mais c'est vrai que c'est cher.
à 49 euros ça allait encore, à 100 ça devient élitiste.
Je m'en sert pour la homepage, les backups "si ta maison crame", l'adresse mac.com, versiontracker...


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2004)

benh d'abord tu veux en faire quoi de .mac ?
si tu nous le disait ?
espace pour un site ?
bah free la fait pour 0 dollars  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




archiver les données ?
bah free le fait pour 0 roupies   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (moyennant un client ftp genre transit par exemple merci dark)

avoir une adresse .mac ?
ah free fait pas, mais bon 100 euros ...
c'est une bal en OR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en fait cela depends
si tu as les sous et que tu veux pas etre embetée = .mac
sinon... free


----------



## fanou (2 Avril 2004)

l'integration avec iphoto est sympa aussi !
un clic et hop les photos sont en ligne...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2004)

Mouais, je ne suis pas un convaincu... J'ai le .Mac depuis deux ans, alors à 45 je peux encore accepter de le renouveler, mais à 100 je ne le ferai plus. Y a une ou deux choses sympa, mais en général c'est cher pour ce que cela m'apporte.


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

perso, je l'utilise tout les jours, des images a mettre pour ebay ? hop Pomme + maj + i  on copie et c'est en ligne, pas besoin de client FTP le système le fait tout seul. Un document un peu gros pour le mail ? hop pareil et on le met dans le dossier publique et il est prêt a être récupérée et ça marche dans les 2 sens !! une gallerie photo a faire sans ce prendre la tête ? hop encore dans l'iDisk puis avec un navigateur on fait la galerie, en un mot c'est utile ! (enfin pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Avril 2004)

Pour moi les avantages de .Mac sont :
- l'absence totale de pub dans tous les services
- l'adresse mail avec une grosse capacité
- les possibilités de backup multiples sur iDisk avec le logiciel Backup
- le carnet d'adresses et les favoris accessible n'importe où (très bien fait le système de favoris)
- HomePage, les autres services du genre ne lui arrivent pas à la cheville
- l'iDisk si tu as une connexion à plus de 1 Mb/s (ce que je n'ai pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- les service pour créer des iCards personnalisées est bien fait aussi (dans le même esprit que Homepage)

Par contre, utiliser l'iDisk pour mettre des images je vois pas l'intérêt : non seulement il est limité à 100 Mo (sauf si tu achètes de l'espace en plus), mais surtout c'est bien plus rapide de se connecter à un compte FTP chez Lycos avec Transmit que de se connecter à l'iDisk avec le Finder.
De plus, l'absence de possibilités de faire des pages dynamiques avec HomePage m'empêche d'en profiter réellement.

Autre chose, .Mac peut se révéler plus intéressant si tu comptes acheter un des éléments offerts aux abonnés (Version Tracker Plus, des thèmes Keynotes, des jeux, des réductions)


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2005)

Pour info, et je crois pas que ça a été signalé, il y a quatre nouveaux thèmes pour le service Homepage de .Mac.


----------



## me (10 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage également de souscrire à .mac (vite... l'offre promotionnelle s'achève le 23 mai), même si le prix n'est pas négligeable.

Apple propose une version démo gratuite... et je fais donc des tests.

J'apprécie: 

- Homepage (j'avais bien essayé avec Gallerie + des espaces gratuits, mais c'est tout de même plus difficile). Avec Homepage, les photos et un film de l'anniversaire de ma fille ont été en ligne le soir même de l'anniversaire. Cool.

- L'accès au iDisk depuis un PC. C'est un moyen simple (un tout petit peu lent toutefois) pour échanger et partager des fichiers entre mon PC du bureau et mon mac.

Je m'interroge :

- Est-ce que l'espace de stockage n'est pas un peu chiche (je sais qu'on peut payer pour plus, mais bon, c'est quand même déjà cher) pour mettre quelques fichiers et des mini-sites de photos ?

- Une petite question pour la synchro des contacts: quand je synchronise mon mac (tab dans les préférences ".Mac" sur mon ordi), les données du Carnet d'Adresses de mon mac ne se mettent pas dans le carnet d'adresses ".Mac" auquel on accède sur internet. Ce n'est pas prévu pour ça ? J'ai raté un épisode ?

Question subsidiaire (et hors sujet) sur la syncro: je dois gérer deux versions de mes contacts: sur le PC du bureau et ceux de mon Mac. Sans synchronisation possible entre un mac et un PC (je crois que c'est réservé aux synchro entre macs), je m'en sort en sauvegardant les contacts au format vCard sur l'iDisk et en les réimportant sur le mac... en gérant les conflits... galère, mais on y arrive. Vous auriez une meilleure idée (j'étais plein d'espoir avec mon Sony Ericsson bluetooth, mais il ne synchronise que les numéros de tél, pas les champs adresse, flûte).

Voilà, merci aux abonnés existant de continuer à nous donner leur avis sur .Mac... 

Au fait, vous connaissez des labo ou des tests de .Mac sur internet ?


----------



## me (12 Mai 2005)

Retour sur la synchro. En fait, ni les contacts, ni les bookmarks, ni l'agenda (rien en fait) ne veulent se synchroniser avec les contacts/bookmarks/agendas de .mac.

Tout me semble pourtant bien réglé dans les prefs .mac de l'ordi. Dans les prefs Address Book sur le site .mac, je ne vois pas de case à cocher pour autoriser la synchronisation (la doc apple prétend pourtant qu'une telle case existe...) et l'Address Book indique "Synd Disabled"... mais je ne vois pas comment le changer ??? Any idea ?

(c'est une version démo de .mac, mais la doc indique que la synchro devrait quand même marcher)


----------



## Bik21 (15 Février 2006)

Je reste quand même intéressé par .mac mais une baisse des tarifs est il prévu ?

Autrement , j'aimerais connaitre les avis de ceux qui y s'y sont inscrits

Je voudrais me servir pour publier mon site via Iweb et aussi pour partager des données entre mon domicile et mon cabinet (PC)

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## chnoub (18 Février 2006)

je crois que je vais me contenter de free....


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2006)

Bik21 a dit:
			
		

> Je reste quand même intéressé par .mac mais une baisse des tarifs est il prévu ?
> 
> Autrement , j'aimerais connaitre les avis de ceux qui y s'y sont inscrits
> 
> ...



Une baisse de tarifs?  On peut rêver, je ne vois pas cela arriver prochainement.


----------



## Bik21 (20 Février 2006)

malgré toutes mes recherches sur les forums , je ne parviens à rassembler beaucoup d'avis , y compris sur mac os X facile .
100 c'est justifié ou pas ?


----------



## freepda (26 Février 2006)

Je suis dans le même cas. Je suis en cours de test avec l'offre 60 jours. 

J'utilise énormément la syncro des contacts, bookmarks. Mais également Iweb, super simple et rapide.

Je me tate....


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Février 2006)

Bik21 a dit:
			
		

> malgré toutes mes recherches sur les forums , je ne parviens à rassembler beaucoup d'avis , y compris sur mac os X facile .
> 100 c'est justifié ou pas ?


Un coût est difficile à justifier; on peut juste comparer (je ne suis pas économiste  ), un café par jour au bistrot, minimum 1, x 360 jours = 360   , sans synchro


----------



## freepda (26 Février 2006)

Demain j'arrete le café et les cigarette. je vais donc me payer demain un macbook pro  

La synchro avec .mac, permet uniquement de disposer des ces infos perso sur le net, mais est-ce quelle permet de  synchroniser du net vers mon mac en cas de plantage. je suppose que non ? et s'est à ce stade que backup 3 rentre en piste non ?


Je ne sais pas si j'ai posté au bon endroit....


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2006)

freepda a dit:
			
		

> Demain j'arrete le café et les cigarette. je vais donc me payer demain un macbook pro
> 
> La synchro avec .mac, permet uniquement de disposer des ces infos perso sur le net, mais est-ce quelle permet de  synchroniser du net vers mon mac en cas de plantage. je suppose que non ? et s'est à ce stade que backup 3 rentre en piste non ?
> 
> ...



Non, avec .Mac tu ne peux pas sauvegarder le contenu de ton disque (Backup peut jouer ce rôle). En revanche, ce qui est pratique est que tu peux sauvegarder ton carnet d'adresse, tes calendriers iCal, tes signets de Safari, tes trousseaux, tes comptes Mails et les signatures, règles, etc. Ça peut être pratique si tu as plusieurs Mac: tes infos sont toujours à jours. Et tu peux également avoir ton carnet d'adresse, tes calendriers et tes signets, dispos en ligne depuis n'importe quel ordi.

Et pour finir, .Mac... c'est lent.  Surtout la copie de fichiers sur l'iDisk...  Cela est dû en partie au protocole choisi: le WebDAV.


----------



## freepda (27 Février 2006)

Oui, j'ai remarqué la super lenteur de l'Idisk et des sites web également présent sur .mac. Mais exite-t-il une alternative à .mac, ou plutot une application permettant par exemple de syncroniser et de sauvegarder sur un compte free par exemple.

J'utilise parfois Gdisk avec mon compte Gmail, et il n'y a pas photo pour la rapidité..... Si seulement Gdisk pouvait s'interfacer avec les applis mac ilife....

Un jour peut être apple prendra en compte les remarques de ces utilisateurs


----------



## AM28 (1 Mars 2006)

freepda a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai remarqué la super lenteur de l'Idisk et des sites web également présent sur .mac. Mais exite-t-il une alternative à .mac, ou plutot une application permettant par exemple de syncroniser et de sauvegarder sur un compte free par exemple.
> 
> J'utilise parfois Gdisk avec mon compte Gmail, et il n'y a pas photo pour la rapidité..... Si seulement Gdisk pouvait s'interfacer avec les applis mac ilife....
> 
> Un jour peut être apple prendra en compte les remarques de ces utilisateurs


 
J'ai lancé un fil sur un sujet différent :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=128985

mais au final le besoin est le même que beaucoup d'entre vous : comment accéder à iCal et à ses contacts plus un certain volume de données entre le Mac de la maison et l'ordinateur du bureau (ou d'ailleurs) qui est souvent un PC...   

Une de mes premières idées était de chercher cela sur une clé USB (c'est le sujet du fil que j'indique). Mais je pense que .Mac répond finalement à cela parfaitement.

Mais comme vous j'hésite. 100Euros par an ça fait cher. Sur 3 ans c'est le coût d'un PDA wifi !!! Et la version de test gratuite ne marche pas (depuis hier le lien pointe vers une erreur...).

Je trouve que 100Euros pour une capacité de stockage somme toute limitée + une petite appli de synchro ça fait cher...

100Euros one shot je dirais pourquoi pas... Ou bien 45 Euros par an... Mais 100 à sortir chaque année ça fait de la marge brute chez Apple pour pas beaucoup d'effort !!!


----------



## macmiche (3 Mars 2006)

bonjour
je suis en train de tester .mac, j'aurais besoin de synchroniser mon ibook avec le g5 que je viens d'acheter, c'est pas gagné... 
ci joint l'échange aimable avec .mac... qui répond en copier coller, à coté de la question et me renvoie chez le voisin pour se débarasser de moi... voisin qui me répond que .mac, c'est américain et que c'est pas leurs oignons (parce que apple, c'est pas américain ?)
bref je tourne en rond... qqn a une idée ?


" chere madame .mac
j'ai appelé le support technique ci dessous qui m'a répondu qu'il ne s'occupait pas des problèmes de .mac
Je persiste, car je suis VRAIMENT intéressée par les possibilités de synchronisation et de stockage virtuel
mais je commence à me lasser. Mon ibook ne me propose toujours pas de synchronisation
QUE DOIS JE FAIRE  ?

Le 28 févr. 06 à 10:36, dotmacfr@euro.apple.com a écrit :

Chère Madame,

Merci d'avoir contacté Apple.

Pour tirer le meilleur parti de .Mac, Apple conseille l'utilisation d'un Macintosh G3, G4 ou G5 avec au minimum 128 mégaoctets (Mo) de RAM et Mac OS X version 10.3.9 ou 10.4.4 ou ultérieure. Vous devrez également disposer d'un navigateur Web à jour ; Apple vous conseille d'utiliser Safari.
Apple conseille aux utilisateurs Mac de disposer d'un accès haut débit à Internet.

Si vous rencontrez des difficultés vous pouvez le service technique au 0825 888 024 , ils répondront à vos questions et pourront vous aider.

Salutations,

Marianne
Apple Store Europe
Direct Sales Support Department
Hollyhill Industrial Estate
Cork
Ireland

Belgium : 0800 93 932
France : 0800 97 02 29
Switzerland: 0800 845 123
Luxembourg : 352800 25221
UK : 0800 039 15 15

cher madame .mac,
si je demande une assistance , c'est que je n'ai pas trouvé la
réponse à mon problème dans l'aide en ligne. De plus , celle ci est
en anglais, et , si je m'abonne à un service payant en france, il me
semble normal, voire légal, que l'assistance soit en français.
Je n'attendais pas une réponse standard. Et si je comprends bien,
cette réponse signifie : débrouillez vous toute seule . Dans ces
conditions, je ne pense pas que je vais m'abonner.

Le 27 févr. 06 à 17:47, dotmacfr@euro.apple.com a écrit :


Chère Madame 

Nous avons bien pris en compte votre demande, celle-ci concerne le
support technique .Mac.

Les abonnés .Mac peuvent accéder à une multitude d'informations de
support via le Web.

Pour accéder à ce système daide complet, rendez-vous sur la page
<http://www.mac.com> et cliquez sur « Help » dans la barre de
navigation en haut de la page.

Pour accéder au support en ligne réservé aux abonnés .Mac, rendez-
vous sur la page <http://www.mac.com/support> et entrez vos nom et
mot de passe d'abonné. Vous y trouverez des informations sur l'état
du système .Mac actuel, des astuces et des conseils utiles, ainsi
que des réponses aux questions fréquemment posées. Vous pouvez
également accéder au forum de discussion .Mac pour poser une
question ou lire les réponses fournies par d'autres membres .Mac et
les modérateurs du forum d'Apple. Ce service est également
disponible pour les membres .Mac à l'essai.

Pour rechercher des informations techniques relatives à .Mac dans
la Base de Connaissances AppleCare, consultez la page <http://
www.apple.com/support/dotmac>. Ensuite, entrez un mot ou une
expression dans la case située sous « Search Apple Support » ou
parcourez les titres d'articles figurant sous « Top Support
Questions ».

Salutations,

Marianne
Équipe iPhoto

Obtenez des réponses à de multiples questions dans le menu Aide de
iPhoto et sur le site Web de Support iPhoto :
<http://www.apple.com/fr/support/iphoto>

Les problèmes réseau susceptibles de se produire lors de la
commande de tirages ou de livres depuis iPhoto peuvent avoir
diverses origines. Nous vous recommandons dutiliser la dernière
version de iPhoto. Les mises à jour iPhoto peuvent être
téléchargées à ladresse suivante :
<http://www.apple.com/support/iphoto/>


Comments : j'ai pris une période d'essai, je me suis connectée et
ai configuré .mac sur mon G5, tout a tres bien fonctionné, par
contre , quand j'essaie de faire la meme chose sur mon ibook sous
panther, ça ne marche pas
dans préférence systeme, j'ouvre .mac , je rentre mon nom et mon
mot de passe, et il ne se passe rien, il continue à me demander si
je souhaite m'inscrire. Merci de m'aider

--------------------- Additional Info -------------------------
Version de système d'exploitation : panther
Pays :  France "


----------



## Caza (3 Mars 2006)

A essayer : Spymac Club pour 20  / an vous avez droit à 12 Go (cumulés) plus une suite logicielle quasi aussi bien intégrée qu'avec .Mac.


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Mars 2006)

Est-ce que tu as téléchargé l'aide .mac et iDisk (en français sur le site .mac?
Il y a aussi un tuto chez http://www.osxfacile.com/


----------



## macmiche (6 Mars 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu as téléchargé l'aide .mac et iDisk (en français sur le site .mac?
> Il y a aussi un tuto chez http://www.osxfacile.com/


ça y est après les avoir un peu injuriés, ils ont fini par me donner la réponse : sous tiger, la synchro est dans un onglet dans .mac, alors que sous panther, il faut passer par isync. Je ne veux pas avoir l'air d'être de mauvaise foi, c'est peut être qqpart dans l'aide, mais ça doit être bien caché.
Ceci dit, ce pb résolu , ça marche très bien. La synchro, c'est quand même une belle invention , d'autant qu'il me semble qu'avec un cable et sans .mac, ce n'est pas possible entre deux ordis, ou me trompe-je ?


----------



## Mage-Li (27 Octobre 2006)

J'ai bien regardé partout sur apple et sur macG et d'apres ce que j'ai lu il n'est pas possible d'avoir un nom de domaine pour les sites que l'on publie sur .mac ?!!!
Ca sera sans moi alors...

Mais concrétement si il y avait mysql, le nom de domaine et une meilleure bande pasante (d'apres ce que j'ai lu ca rame !) ca faudrait le cout ! 
Il sufie de regarder les offres de server mutualisé pour en etre persuadé surtout qu'avec le .mac il y a plein d'autre choses utile mais qui sont qd meme de l'ordre du gadget...
100 le gadget ? trop cher pour moi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2006)

Je teste actuellement .Mac et je trouve &#231;a plut&#244;t bien foutu et pratique, entre autre pour la publication d'un site cr&#233;&#233; avec iWeb. Mais c'est vrai que c'est cher.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2006)

Mage-Li a dit:


> J'ai bien regard&#233; partout sur apple et sur macG et d'apres ce que j'ai lu il n'est pas possible d'avoir un nom de domaine pour les sites que l'on publie sur .mac ?!!!
> Ca sera sans moi alors...



Tu peux utiliser ce service (URL forwarding), gratuit, si tu poss&#232;des d&#233;j&#224; un nom de domaine.

Chez le fournisseur de ton nom de domaine, namebay par exemple, tu indiques les DNS de mydomain.com, et dans l'interface de ce dernier, tu rediriges vers ta page .Mac.


----------



## Mage-Li (29 Octobre 2006)

Hum pas mal !
J'ai pas saisi le fonctionnement de l'URL forwarding. Je posséde déja un nom de domaine que j'ai pris avec mon hébergeur. 
Si je veux passer sous .mac j'arreterai de payer mon hebergeur je ne pourrai donc plus configurer mon nom de domaine pour qu'il dirige vers mon .mac
Donc il faudrait que j'utilise l'URL forwarding si j'ai bien compris, le prob c'est que sur le lien que tu donnes je n'ai pas réussi a comprendre comment ca marche...

L'autre prob c'est que le .mac n'a pas installé mysql, je ne peux donc pas avoir de site en php...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2006)

Mage-Li a dit:


> Si je veux passer sous .mac j'arreterai de payer mon hebergeur je ne pourrai donc plus configurer mon nom de domaine pour qu'il dirige vers mon .mac



Ah ben c'est une condition sine qua non pour pouvoir utiliser ce service de redirection d'URL...


----------



## Exxon (24 Mai 2007)

Nikel ce sujet. Je cherchais qq infos pour savoir à quoi ca correspondait, si c'était necessaire etc. 

Pour le moment je vais m'en passer.


----------



## fl0rent (12 Août 2007)

Et bien voilà dotmac passe à 10 Go.
j'avais tester la version d'évaluation de 3O jours  il y a 7 mois, et j'avais trouvé ça pas mal mais,...
Là d'un coup ça devient très très mieux.

Est ce qu'il y a d'autres amélioration ???

Et ma vraie question: J'attends avec impatience l'arrivée de Léopard. (je fais appel à vos visions dans le futur)
Est ce qu'il y aura encore des nouveautés??
Est ce que si j'ai déjà le compte dotmac est ce qu'il se mets à jour gratuitement??
Concrètement est ce que toi là qui as un compte mac avec 1 Go est ce que depuis peu tu as 10 Go sans avoir rien fait ??????

merki


----------



## Dramis (13 Août 2007)

itcha a dit:


> Concrètement est ce que toi là qui as un compte mac avec 1 Go est ce que depuis peu tu as 10 Go sans avoir rien fait ??????



Oui, 10 gig le 8 aout au matin, sans rien faire...


----------



## ederntal (20 Septembre 2007)

C'est moi ou depuis 48 les transfert idisk via le finder sont BEAUCOU BEAUCOUP plus rapide!!!!
Je transfert 10mo en 10x moins de temps que d'habitude


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2007)

ederntal a dit:


> C'est moi ou depuis 48 les transfert idisk via le finder sont BEAUCOU BEAUCOUP plus rapide!!!!
> Je transfert 10mo en 10x moins de temps que d'habitude


J'ai également cette impression d'amélioration.
Sur la page d'accueil   .Mac   en bas à gauche _Etat du système_ renseigne sur les difficultés rencontrées par les abonnés et les retours à la normale, mais en même temps cela laisse supposer une activité d'Apple sur .Mac plus importante que d'habitude.


----------



## Exxon (25 Septembre 2007)

Ne jamais dire "fontaine je ne boirai pas de ton eau" car j'ai eu une tres grosse soif et j ai donc testé .mac

Et je trouve ca vraiment enorme. C'est vraiment trop bien.
Surtout le lien iweb .mac ca marche nikel. Et mon site fonctionne pour une fois alors qu avec free j avais que des problemes.

Je vois en plus qu il y a pas mal de fonctionnalité dedans.
100  c est pas donné. Dommage. Moitié prix j aurai pu investir dans le .mac mais 100  je n irai pas plus loin que la version free.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> 100  c est pas donné. Dommage. Moitié prix j aurai pu investir dans le .mac mais 100  je n irai pas plus loin que la version free.


C'est aussi ce que je me suis dit après l'avoir testé.


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Septembre 2007)

.MAC c'est extrêmement lent ce qui rend les Web galeries quasiment inutilisables. il y a de gros problèmes en ce moment, Apple serait en train de chercher une solution. En attendant gardez votre argent...

On en discute ici, ici, et la discussion sur les forums officiels d'Apple.


----------



## fl0rent (14 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

ma question est pour les personnes se servant de Safari, d'un compte .mac et d'au moins 2 macs.
premièrement vous avez de la chance  
Deuxièmement ma question est la suivante:
J'utilise Safari pour lire mes fils rss. A côté de ces fils il y a entre parenthèses le nombre de fils nouveau.
Si j'utilise un mac sur lequel j'ai lu certains fils mais que je souhaites me mettre sur mon autre mac est ce que lors de la synchronisation mes signets et donc mes fils rss vont tenir compte du nombre de fils que j'ai déjà lu????

Je ne suis pas sur d'être très clair mais si vous avez compris  je suis preneur de la réponse


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Novembre 2007)

Pour info une p&#233;tition contre la lenteur de .Mac vient d'&#234;tre lanc&#233;e:

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/fasterdotmac/


----------



## xao85 (8 Novembre 2007)

Moi de même pour 49 je m'inscrit de suite! Il pourrait quand même faire un prix éudiant!


----------



## vleroy (8 Novembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Pour info une p&#233;tition contre la lenteur de .Mac vient d'&#234;tre lanc&#233;e:
> 
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/fasterdotmac/



ah bien   

ait fait mon devoir


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Pour info une pétition contre la lenteur de .Mac vient d'être lancée:
> 
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/fasterdotmac/


Merci pour l'info.

En passant, on note que la pétition *pour* améliorer la rapidité
est traduite en pétition *contre*...
Une habitude bien de chez nous !


----------



## vleroy (8 Novembre 2007)

pour ou contre, l'essentiel en ce moment, c'est de manifester


----------



## esales (8 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi de même pour 49 je m'inscrit de suite! Il pourrait quand même faire un prix éudiant!



Si tu achètes ton abonnement via eBay, tu le paieras dans à ce prix là (le taux de change est à notre avantage).
Cela fait plusieurs années que j'achète le pack family pour environ 60-70 Eur.


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Novembre 2007)

esales a dit:


> Si tu ach&#232;tes ton abonnement via eBay, tu le paieras dans &#224; ce prix l&#224; (le taux de change est &#224; notre avantage).
> Cela fait plusieurs ann&#233;es que j'ach&#232;te le pack family pour environ 60-70 Eur.



Hors que question de ne payer ne serais-ce qu'un euro pour un service inutilisable...

Merci &#224; ceux qui ont sign&#233; la p&#233;tition


----------



## fl0rent (20 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.

Une nouvelle question je viens de voir sur le store us  
que lorsque l'on achete un mac on paie 69 dollars pour dotmac! soit une économie de 30%

Bon je ne vais pas faire la conversion euro/dollars, ça pourrait nous choquer et xao89 pourrait s'abonner  , mais pourquoi sur le store France cette option d'economiser 30% n'existe plus?:mouais:


----------

